# Message HTML avec "mail



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

je voulais savoir si on pouvait envoyer des email au format HTML avec le logiciel "mail" de OS 10.3, comme on peux le faire sur entourage; je n'ai pas trouvé cette  fonction sur mail. si quelqu'un sait comment faire.... merci de m'aider....


----------



## Freelancer (4 Avril 2005)

c'est simple. ça n'est pas possible a l'heure actuelle  et si je me refere au site d'apple consacré à Tiger, ça n'est pas non plus à l'ordre du jour dans la prochaine version. en esperant me tromper et avoir un bonne surprise


----------



## mattthieu (9 Mai 2005)

les nouveautés de tiger :
http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/newfeatures/over200.html
*"Composition des messages en HTML* 
Composez de nouveaux messages au format HTML. *"*

apparemment ils l'ont ajouté, quelqu'un a testé?


----------



## kisco (9 Août 2005)

Voici une astuce pour *envoyer un mail en html avec "Mail" de Tiger* : 


1/ Créer le message html avec un éditeur html quelconque, et l'enregistrer sur son disque dur.

2/ Ouvrir ce fichier html local avec Safari 2.0

3/ Menu Fichier > "Envoyer le contenu de cette page par courrier électronique"  [ou "Pomme"+"i"]

4/ Cela crée un email avec le contenu de la page, il ne reste plus qu'à remplir le champs des destinataires et du titre.


On est d'accord c'est un peu bizarre comme façon de faire, mais ça marche


----------



## tatale (8 Janvier 2006)

merci je vais tester.


----------



## astaldo (21 Mars 2008)

C'est bizarre mais ca marche vraiment bien


----------



## Cyberju (6 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Je réactualise ce sujet au cas où il y aurait une autre solution depuis pour envoyer du code html avec Apple Mail !


----------



## pascalformac (6 Février 2010)

Cyberju a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je réactualise ce sujet au cas où il y aurait une autre solution depuis pour envoyer du code html avec Apple Mail !


pourquoi?
elle marche pas la solution navigateur?

je rappelle une évidence
html c'est du codage de page web
il est donc très logique que ce soit un navigateur qui permette de créer de l'html à envoyer

pour faire comprendre autrement
dans Mail on ne peut pas créer une video ( un vrai scandale )
par contre on peut  joindre une video


----------



## Cyberju (6 Février 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> pourquoi?
> elle marche pas la solution navigateur?
> 
> je rappelle une évidence
> ...



Si, ça doit toujours marcher. Mais ce serait plus simple de faire un copier coller du code directement dans Mail quand même. Du coup j'utilise Direct Mail pour ce genre d'envoi, mais c'est une solution payante et moins pratique que si Mail proposait cette possibilité directement.


----------



## mahe (7 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

je galère aussi pour l'envoi d'un visuel en jpg qui doit s'afficher dans le corps du mail, et sur lequel il doit y avoir un lien vers un site web.

J'ai trouvé la solution dans Mail (mais c'est restreint si ça ne marche qu'avec Mail !) :
il suffit d'ajouter le visuel en pièce jointe, ou de le faire glisser dans le mail,
ensuite on sélectionne l'image, puis dans Edition > Ajouter un lien
On tape son lien sans oublier le http:// et le tour est joué ! 

Par contre j'ai essayé l'astuce proposée, d'envoyer le contenu de la page html par Safari,
l'image s'affiche bien, mais il n'y a plus de lien dessus...

Quelqu'un aurait-il la technique infaillible ??


----------

